# Sandpaper



## patrick_1853 (Jun 28, 2005)

What type of sandpapers/sanding do you use?  I personally have been using J weight cloth backed rolls that are available from most all the suppliers.  Just looking to see if theres something more economical out there.  Last time I bought a set it was like 16.95 or something for a 20ft roll of 150 through 400.


----------



## vick (Jun 28, 2005)

I definately believe in using good sand paper Mirka and Klingspore is what I usually use.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 28, 2005)

Also Mirka or Klingspor, usually the 20 pound cutoffs wherever possible.

Augment with purchased sheets, ripped to size.  (What's on sale usually works best).[]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 28, 2005)

I was going to vote for the last choice but I didn't want have everyone falling from their chairs laughing. 
I'm phasing out my sheets and going to rolls, since I just cut all the sheets into strips anyway. The Klingspor Bargain Boxes are a decent way to go, but I now enough 120 &150 for years. I really like their J-Flex rolls and the Klingspor gold is very nice too, but I think its only available in 1" wide and I prefer 1.5". 
The sheets I like is 3M blue J wt. But $$


----------



## dmadis (Jun 28, 2005)

I use Norton 3X in sheets.  Get it at the local Rockler.  It does, as advertised, last 3 times longer and I think it cuts better also.


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 28, 2005)

You get what you pay for.. especially in finishing supplies... I only use good high quality sandpaper. I find it lasts longer and cuts cleaner than the bargain basement BORG stuff... 
I usually purchase my stuff from Klingspor, but recently decided to try some of the new stuff that CSU is carrying... I bought some 400 and 600 grit.. it is a light blue gray paper and works beautifully and does not load up...


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Jun 28, 2005)

Exclusively Klingspor gold in P320 and coarser,  Klingspor silicon carbide in P400 - P1000, then Micro Mesh


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

Klingspor Gold in the "bargin bin" $3.00 a lb.
That's a lot of "cloth" for $3.00.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 28, 2005)

Klingspore Gold in 220 & 320 sheets. Will consider their bargain boxes next order. Then white non-woven sheets that are 800 to 1200 grit depending on whose ads you read (or belive). Still looking for others and better.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 28, 2005)

None of the above...I use AbraMesh (open-backed sanding mesh).


----------



## ctEaglesc (Jun 28, 2005)

Frank-
I don't know if they sell the "gold" in their bargain boxes.
I go right to two stores where they have the "factory cut-offs".End rolls from the furniture companies.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 28, 2005)

I got a short gold roll in the last end roll bargain box I got. But I think its pretty hit or miss if you'll get any. 
The last one I got was the med/fine box, which was advertised 120-320  IIRC, unfortunately I only got 120 and 150. I wont have to buy those grits for years now.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 28, 2005)

Will be going to  Klingspore when I run out. until then it is the paper backed stuff from Home Depot. I do finish with MM.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jun 28, 2005)

I got a 1" wide x 12" diameter roll of 320 grit gold in a bargain box from Klingspore. I use cloth backed to 600, paper backed 1000 and Micromesh after that.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 28, 2005)

3M Sandblaster (400 grit), this good quality and I buy it whenever I find a sale (HD, Lowes, Aco). Rarely use coarser than 400 grit.
After the 400 I go through all MM grits.


----------



## opfoto (Jun 29, 2005)

I bought sheets....then cut into 1" (give or take) wide strips....Have yet to bust open the MM. (Thanks Daniel).


----------



## Thumbs (Jun 29, 2005)

Couldn't vote!
I use some sanding pads I found at Lowes.  The pads are about 3x5 inches with a foam backing about 1/8 inch thick.  I think they are made by 3M.  They come in 120, 240, and 320 grit.  They last very nearly as well as Micro Mesh with a little care.  I've even rinsed these out as well when they loaded up so much that I thought they were done for!  I cut them in strips like the Micro mesh.  I just started on my third set of these.  I'm ready to start my third set of MicroMesh.  That translates to about 30 Corian pens and about 20 wood with a couple odd key rings, letter openers and whistles thrown in.  It lasts much better than sand paper for me.  I found it in the painting supplies section.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jun 29, 2005)

I use Finkat paper backed sandpaper.  It cuts like none other and a little strip goes a long way.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nilsatcraft_
> <br />I use Finkat paper backed sandpaper.  It cuts like none other and a little strip goes a long way.



Where do you buy it? [][]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jul 2, 2005)

What I use for turning (haven't done a pen yet) isn't on your list.  I use abrasive sponges, from HF, along with paper backed sand paper.  I want to get some micro-mesh too, though I don't know much about it.  When I turn my first pen, I may not be using the sponges, though.  I think they would wear out the bushings.  Though by the look of some of the turnings I've done in the past, you'd think I sand blasted them with glass beads.[]


----------

